# teeth Whitening



## coolgal

Hi,

Does anyone know where you can get teeth whitening in Galway?

How much does it cost in general? 
Is it worth using any of the whitening products out there?


Thanks.


----------



## coolgal

Anyone going to answer me?


----------



## ClubMan

> *Today, 10:49 AM*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get teeth whitening in Galway?
> 
> How much does it cost in general?
> Is it worth using any of the whitening products out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...
> 
> * Today, 01:12 PM*
> 
> Anyone going to answer me?


Please note the .


----------



## delgirl

Hi coolgal, the best place to start would probably be your dentist - I asked mine recently if I should have my teeth whitened and, although she does provide the service, she said I didn't really need it  dead chuffed!

It would have cost around E500 and involved putting custom-made trays with a 'bleaching solution' in overnight.

My other half has tried some of the ones you can buy in Pharmacies and didn't find them any good.

There's a clinic, AFAIK, in Grafton Street, Dublin who do teeth whitening only - don't know about Galway, but your dentist would probably know.

Good luck.


----------



## ribena

I used the Boots Advanced Whitening kit a few months ago. I found it very good only I think I was allergic to the toothpaste (it has benzoates in it) & ended up with sore lips so had to stop after a week.  If you used it for a month, there definitely would have been a huge improvement.  My dentist had also told me that I didn't need to get it done.  Be sure to ask what method of whitening they use if you go to a dentist.  I know a girl who had to wear a gum shield every night for something like 8 or 10 hours.  It was hard enough to keep the Boots one in for half an hour! You can get laser done where they just put a gum shield on you in the dentists and zap you with under a laser for an hour and that's it.  Good luck


----------



## Corrie

Hi..my son had the laser teeth whitening treatment in Dublin city 3 weeks ago and had such a bad reaction (he thought he was going to pass out with the pain) he was sent home in a taxi having had painkillers administered. Be careful..it is obviously not for everyone. He had had a prior consultation and was told he was the perfect candidate i.e.no receeding gums and aged only 22.Apparently his reaction was "one in a million".


----------



## rob30

i know a few people who had britesmile done and were very happy with it, only draw back is not being able to eat or dink anything coloured for 24 hours it seems!


----------



## Summer

There is an Irish website www.beaut.ie and this has many discussions on teeth whitening.


----------



## Sar

I am almost finished two weeks of wearing the trays overnight. I went to my dentist who told me that the method of doing it in an hour with the light can damge your teeth and that it is safer to do it gradually over two weeks. The solution is 10% bleach, but the dentist told me he can increase it to 17% if needs be.

I haven't had any problems. The trays were made using a mould of my mouth so they fit perfectly.  My teeth are slightly more sensitive than usual, but not seriously so. I can't drink tea, coffee or red wine during the two week process, but that's ok.

Total cost €400 (I live in Dublin)


----------



## markowitzman

sar this is the safest way of having bleaching done
research shows no advantage with lasers/lights etc
many of the experts will tell you that the lasers/lights are only marketing tools
britesmile is an expensive scam and they fail to provide independent researchers with their evidence for their claims that their approach is superior to dentist supervised at home bleaching
You need a dental check up prior to bleaching to ensure teeth are healthy with no bone loss etc or leaky fillings.


----------



## carchick

www.smiles.ie One in Cork, Dublin and Galway! They Come highly recommended!


----------



## RedStix

I just came across a business recently called Dunboyne Dental Laboratory* (ph:01-8015695). They actually supply the gum trays and bleach to your dentists but they also deal with the general public. They will take a mould of your teeth, provide you with the trays and bleach all for €200!! Plus they do Saturday appointments. I've heard great things about them and i will definately be going with them as my dentist quoted me €500 for the same treatment.

* I am not associated to Dunboyne Dental Laboratory in any way.


----------



## markowitzman

will they do dental examination and xrays if applicable prior to bleach?
will they do pulp (nerve) tests on suspect teeth prior to bleach?
are they using eu certified bleach and if so what concentration?
I had to report a beautician who was using double the recommended concentration on a patient who got into awful toothache as a result
moral of story
get check up/xrays first
verify bleach concentration used
if not you are playing russian roulette with your front teeth


----------



## markowitzman

this may help
10% is gold standard concentration of carbamide peroxide in night tray
lights lasers etc no better and may well be worse
van haywood is world expert on bleaching
[broken link removed]


----------



## markowitzman

also good set of pictures to describe the procedure on [broken link removed]
also very good podcast that we frequently ask patients to listen to which explains why bleaching tray treatment at home is better than laser/light assisted etc


----------



## liteweight

I've looked into teeth whitening because my daughter wanted it done. She was only interested in the 'laser' as it's done and dusted on the same day. I asked how does laser whiten teeth and was told it's not really a laser, just a blue light but, as it looks like a laser, that's what they call it! Thanks for the useful sites Markowitz.


----------



## Summer

Hi Markowitzman,

Have you heard of "Whitestrips". They are $23 in the U.S. and seem to be better than the trays.


----------



## kellysayers

beauticians in town park cnt do it


----------



## markowitzman

Problem with whitestrips is patient compliance and doesn't work that great if teeth any way crowded as hard to get near the teeth contacts due to crowding.


----------



## golfpaul

Does anybody know how to use ebay? Go to Z Whitening store. To get a tray made costs 50-70 euro in a dental lab, bleach (10% carbamide peroxide: generic brand 15 euro, opalescence 20 euro). So if you can rub two pieces of putty together and place this over your teeth (to make the mould) then you have just saved yourself 400 euro. Just make sure you get a check up before hand so there are no issues.


----------



## closhmo

I am a dentist working in England at present. The two best laser whitening methods are either Britesmile or Zoom. The advantage of these include that the treatment takes just one hour-handy for brides to be etc. However,there can be a little more sensitivity associated with these initally. This usually only lasts a couple of hours or so. There is no damage to the teeth, as long as a barrier is applied carefully to exposed dentine etc..basically needs to be done by a nurse/dentist who knows what they are doing!
I always make custom trays for my patients included in the cost. Not only are these great for dealing with post op sensitivity, they ensure the patient can maintain the " whiteness" at home. Really,anyone considering teeth whitening needs a consultation first . The type of method used whether it be laser or trays or both is immaterial if the patient is not suitable in the first place.


----------

